# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  JLF mobiililaitteilla

## Nak

Päivitysten myötä oman puhelimen internet selaimessa muuttui näkymä jlf foorumista "sekavaksi" mobiilinäytöksi. Tai aluksi ei ollut eli vielä tänään aamupäivällä näin sivut kokonaisena, mutta iltapäivän myötä sivusto muuttui kevyemmäksi ja omasta mielestä samalla sekavaksi. Onko muut mobiilikäyttäjät huomanneet samaa, vai onko puhelimeni vain seonnut ja mitä mieltä muut ovat tästä? Itse en kyllä pidä tuosta muutoksesta. Muuten kyllä uusi ilme on aina poikaa  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

Itselläni kylöä näyttää kaikki olevan ihan normaalina. En ole kyllä tietokoneella tässä uudemmassa versiossa käynyt. Tuli muutenkin ihan yllätyksenä tämä uudempi versio kun en ole täällä ehtinyt vajaaseen viikkoon käymään. Mutta aiheeseen liittyen niin näyttää kaikki olevan järjestyksessä. Puhelimena Google Nexus S, ja selaimena Android-vakio.

----------


## Nak

Minulla on vanhan kansan puhelin vielä, ilman kosketusnäyttöjä yms leluja. Voi tällä soittaakin  :Biggrin:  Sony Ericsson Cedar

----------


## vko

Itsellänikin foorumit näkyvät kännykällä suhtkoht hyvin, mutta luurina myös uudehko N900. Mutta ulkoasuun en kyllä ole mitään suurempia muutoksia maanantai-iltapäivänä tehnyt (jos ollenkaan), olisiko kännykän selaimen oikuttelua?

Mutta katsotaan, josko jossain vaiheessa saataisiin ihan kunnon mobiili-teema käyttöön.

----------


## killerpop

E90:n selaimella näytti eilen tältä:
- viimeisen viestin ja sen kirjoittajan tiedot seilaavat vasemman ja oikean laidan välillä jokseenkin randomisti
- kaikki ennen samalle riville menneet <ul> ja <ol> tagien sisässä olevat listat (esim 24 tunnin aikana kirjautuneet ja nämä forumin kategoriat yms menevät "hauskaan" listamuotoon, joka tekee sivusta entistä pidemmän.







Kieltämättä kaipaisi jotain sellaista stylesheettia, joka parantaisi käyttömukavuutta

----------


## Nak

No joo itselläni ei sentään ihan noin sekasotkua ollut tuo näyttö, se oli vain puhtaasti tekstimuodossa ja lisäksi jotain väritehosteita. Sekavan ilmeen tuohon antoi ehkä se että aina kun tuli väli niin rivi vaihtui  :Biggrin:  sivu oli siis aika pitkä selata. Kokeilin äsken sammuttaa puhelimen ja käynnistin uudelleen ja nyt näkyy taas ihan normaalisti, täysin samanlainen kun tämä "tavallinen". Käytän puhelimessani Opera mini selainta, kun ei tuo Ericssonin oma selain anna kirjautua sisään foorumille ollenkaan  :Eek:  Luultavasti oli siis tällä kertaa vain joku bugi Operassa

----------


## sm3

Nyt on pari päivää ollut ongelma että viestin päällä saattaa olla valkoinen laatikko joka estää ainakin osittain viestin lukemisen. Mobiiliteema ja puhelimella katson.

----------

